# Security Manager mit Ant benutzen?



## Bloodredangel (24. Apr 2009)

Hallo,
ich brauche Ant um damit Tests ausführen zu lassen und das Ergebnis als (bereits gefiltertes) XML zu erhalten. Ich möchte nur sehr komfortabel an die fehlgeschlagenen Testnamen kommen, sozusagen.

Leider muss ich gleichzeitig den Security-Manager der Java Sandbox nutzen können, aber ich finde weder über die Argumente von Ant noch in der XML-Datei Möglichkeiten, um den Security-Manager irgendwo einzuschalten bzw. Property-Files einzubinden (Properties für die JavaSandbox, nicht Ant).

Weiß jemand ob das überhaupt geht? Bzw. kann ich den Ant-Task für JUnits ausführen und XML-Ausgabe noch anders (und mit Security-Manger) ansprechen? Andere Tools, die das leisten wären auch recht. ^^ Ich finde leider nichts in der Richtung und denke zZt., dass man das dann doch selbst implementieren müsste.

Gruß Bloodredangel


----------



## Ebenius (28. Apr 2009)

ANT muss Dateien lesen können. Das schließt ein Sandbox-Environment für ANT aus. -JUnit läuft in der selben VM wie ANT. Daher sollte die Sandbox auch für den JUnit-Task aus Ant nicht möglich sein. Ob es eine speziell dafür angepasste Testumgebung gibt, weiß ich nicht. Möglich wäre's.

Du kannst Dir ja selbst einen SecurityManager implementieren, den Du per MyTestCase.setUp() und MyTestCase.tearDown() ein-/ausschaltest. Keine Ahnung, ob es da Fallstricke gibt.

Ebenius


----------



## maki (28. Apr 2009)

Darf man fragen wozu man einen Security Manager bei Unittests braucht?


----------



## Ebenius (30. Apr 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Darf man fragen wozu man einen Security Manager bei Unittests braucht?


Um sicherzustellen, dass alle Funktionen auch in der Sandbox funktionieren?

Ebenius


----------



## maki (30. Apr 2009)

> Um sicherzustellen, dass alle Funktionen auch in der Sandbox funktionieren?


Dann wäre das ein Integrationstest, dafür gibt es Tools die auf JUnit aufbauen und sich zB. mit Ant ansteuern lassen


----------



## Bloodredangel (30. Apr 2009)

JUnits sollen in einer Testumgebung laufen, da nicht sicher ist, was die zu testenden Programme tuen.  (Es werden fremde Programme mit lokalen Tests gegengeprüft.)

Mittlerweile habe ich auch erfahren, dass man mittels überschreiben des SecurityManager auch ganz gut direkt in Java das Problem lösen kann, bisher hab ich das immer über Konsolenaufruf gemacht.

Der Ansatz mit einer startUp und tearDown Methode klingt recht gut, werde ich die Woche noch näher untersuchen.  Danke!


----------

